# Possible to convert a tourist visa of my family into a family visa later?



## TehPalm (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
a question... I'm currently in Dubai and my family (wife & son) is still in europe. Now, while we are waiting on the visa (Investor visa for me, family visa for my wife and son), can my family can come here on tourist visa and wait for the family visa?

In short: Is it possible to convert a tourist visa of my wife and son in a family visa later?

Anybody experienced in this? In some countries it is a problem when the visa applicants are already in the country. Not sure with UAE and I couldn't find the right informations.

Best regards


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

My wife and sons came into the UAE on tourist visas. They then converted within 30 days to residency visas after my paperwork came through. No need to leave the country to do it.

This is not available to all nationalities though.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am here on a tourist visa now, and will be converted when my husband's paperwork comes through. Or at least, that's the plan...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes you can convert from visit visa to residence visa without leaving the country. Just ask for local amendment when you apply for your family visas.


----------

